# pny flash drive driver-Windows 98



## steles (May 30, 2006)

I have a "PNY 512mb Attache" flash drive and I want to use it to transfer some files to a pc running Windows 98. 
Does anyone know where I can find a driver? At the PNY site there is a driver for Windows 98se but no driver for Windows 98. 

Is there a generic driver that might work? 

Thank you......Steve M.


----------

